# Magic 2-26



## powbmps (Feb 26, 2011)

Pretty lame footage, but gives an idea of the conditions.  Great snow with some seriously wind affected areas out in the open.  Should be plenty of fresh left in the woods.  Get it!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice! The Black Line stuff looks sick!


----------



## powbmps (Feb 26, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Nice! The Black Line stuff looks sick!



Coverage definitely made it more interesting.  Last year there wasn't one rock showing the whole way down.  

Wish I was there yesterday when you were.  Lift line was out of control today.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2011)

Lame?  You wore me out watching!  Nice vid, great snow, great skiing.  Thanks!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2011)

sick


----------



## roark (Feb 27, 2011)

Good stuff, thought I saw you in the line for first chair. Not a bad day


----------



## powbmps (Feb 27, 2011)

roark said:


> Good stuff, thought I saw you in the line for first chair. Not a bad day



You should have said something.  Looks like today should be a good one too.  4" new so far.


----------



## reefer (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sweet Day*

Don't get much better!  My buds powderhound and DoubleEject accompanied me. Bumped into Roark, hanging with the Magic crew, Woodcore a couple times, and kept up with Makimono all day! That guy rips the monoski, and draws a lot of attention I must say. Lot of real good skiers at Magic today! Here's a few lame pics to add. Powderhound was the group photographer yesterday, he's at Cannon today so hopefully he'll add some pics or vids. tomorrow.







The monoman





full parking lot B!


----------



## rtibbs4 (Feb 27, 2011)

That was awesome footage. Very Very far from lame.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely not lame footage in my book.  Nice work!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought it was real good, you want to see lame, hook one of those POV's to me!


----------



## djspookman (Feb 28, 2011)

saweet vid!

I spotted myself on the chair at :33, orange jacket..  I remember seeing you boot that drop when I was heading up for my first run of the day, looking good!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 28, 2011)

Twas a great day on the mountain. Snow was super sweet and the place was electric. I was skiing on my 96 under foot Mantras and felt like I was on the narrowest skis in the joint. Crazy fat skis everywhere! Skied for the duration and logged about 18,000 feet of vertical most of which was in the woods. Met up with some of the Magic crew and AZ members along the way. 

Here's some pictures...........
























































Enjoy!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

holy crap, is that what the lift lines are like this year? they need to get the black chair running!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> holy crap, is that what the lift lines are like this year? they need to get the black chair running!



It was ski on/ski off the next day.  You getz lots of powder-day-only one night stands right after pow.  The good news is that the steady crowds keep coming.  It pays the bills.

That line musta brought a smile to mtl.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> holy crap, is that what the lift lines are like this year? they need to get the black chair running!




According to one insider it was the biggest crowd since they reopened! Good to see!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> holy crap, is that what the lift lines are like this year? they need to get the black chair running!





billski said:


> It was ski on/ski off the next day.  You getz lots of powder-day-only one night stands right after pow.  The good news is that the steady crowds keep coming.  It pays the bills.
> 
> That line musta brought a smile to mtl.



Saturday was the Black Magic Challenge too, right?  I imagine that brought in a few extra people too...


----------



## makimono (Feb 28, 2011)

Hell Yeah powbmps way to charge it! :beer:


----------

